# My 2009 yard haunt



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Just got an album added. We are in Denver and got over 2 feet of snow on the 28th and 29th. It put a big dent in my setup plans. I ended up setting almost everything up on Sat. I'm happy how things turned out though. Let me know what you think.
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=485


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That looks great! Specially with only one day to set up....IN THE SNOW!
That is crazy (not in denver i guess) I can't imagine snow on halloween!
all we get in baltimore is rain.

I like shot of the side of the house with fog and lighting. also the stuff on your porch. Cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The comment about the use of snow as your fog chiller made me think "Now here's someone who knows how to make lemonade out of lemons".

You must have arctic spiders where you live


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. Yes, it was definitely a "How can I make some lemonade from this lemon of a snow storm" kind of year. Denver weather can be unpredictable this time of year. Today was in the 60's and sunny.


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

My haunt is in Fort Collins, boy did that snow scare me! I though we might not be able to set up at all. Great job, I like the lighting and your ingenious use of snow was a great idea I'll have to remember.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

I feel ya brother, Im in Aurora and my day sucked, everything got wet and I couldnt use my floods or extension cords. Oh well. Your haunt looks very nice btw.


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

GrimleeFeindish said:


> I feel ya brother, Im in Aurora and my day sucked, everything got wet and I couldnt use my floods or extension cords. Oh well. Your haunt looks very nice btw.


I had some my power cords run before the snow hit. I dug out the ends and let them dry out during the day Sat. while I setup. Didn't have any problems.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Way to stay positive-we had rain and I was irked.Your set up looks great.Hope for good weather next year.


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Way to stay positive-we had rain and I was irked.Your set up looks great.Hope for good weather next year.


Thanks. It sounds like a lot of people had bad weather for Halloween. Even though we had the snow prior to the 31st, the weather for the big night was actually good -- no wind, no rain (or snow) and moderate temps.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I think its just beautiful.... who knew snow could ADD to the creepy factor!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That much snow has to be a hassle but it makes nice photos.

Looks great.


----------

